# SMF...



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

The ONE place where people actually WANT to know what is in the sausage and HOW it's MADE! LOL!


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 24, 2018)

Hadn't thought of it that way but your right.  Funny.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 24, 2018)

HaHa.  Good point there!!!
Gary


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 24, 2018)

In comparison, the law-making process involves brutal cutting and hacking, merciless grinding, adding undisclosed elements, stuffing, and finally resulting in cases that blow out and are left hanging.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> In comparison, the law-making process involves brutal cutting and hacking, merciless grinding, adding undisclosed elements, stuffing, and finally resulting in cases that blow out and are left hanging.


LOL!!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------

